# Alum spillway 12/21



## F1504X4

On your marks..........get set.........GO!!!!!!! 

Just went by the alum spillway and its flowing great! It's just a couple inches below the top of the sidewalk! Who's gonna make it there first and clean house?


----------



## claytonhaske

How did the water look???? Clarity wise????


----------



## Saugeyefisher

claytonhaske said:


> How did the water look???? Clarity wise????


Should be fairly clean.... Not sure though


----------



## F1504X4

It looked really clean but then again that was looking through the blizzard.


----------



## Lazy 8

I've always heard, the worst day of the year weather wise for us, is the best day of the year to fish for Muskies. Who caught what? (and don't say a cold!)


----------



## jlami

Who's gonna brag about catching a fish confined to a small area with no where to go when they can't catch then in the open lake? Cheaters!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Anyone who goes out let alone catches anything in this weather should be proud of it. Good luck to all no matter where your fishing tonight.


----------



## jlami

HookSet Harvey said:


> Anyone who goes out let alone catches anything in this weather should be proud of it. Good luck to all no matter where your fishing tonight.


No doubt.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

jlami said:


> Who's gonna brag about catching a fish confined to a small area with no where to go when they can't catch then in the open lake? Cheaters!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


you havent fished the spillway much..lol its a challenge unless youre throwing a texas rigged worm with 50lb braid


----------



## jlami

93stratosfishnski said:


> you havent fished the spillway much..lol its a challenge unless youre throwing a texas rigged worm with 50lb braid


You're right, i never have. Just giving everyone a hard time... bored waiting for the world to end.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A

Anybody want to meet up at the spillway in the morning? I'm game. Shoot me a PM and I'll be sure to check before I leave in the morning...

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## Boostedawdfun

Tempting. Hmmm what time if so???


----------



## Mr. A

Boostedawdfun said:


> Tempting. Hmmm what time if so???


Wife getting crabby cause she "thought" there was an off season to my fishing habit (her words). I nicely explained that people don't give up Alcohol, crack, heroin, and meth because it gets cold!

I've got to be home around noon (depending on the bite) so I'm shooting for my first cast about 8am.... If you want to make it out let me know what you drive and I'll keep an eye out. If you happen to stop by just look for the blue backpack!

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## 9Left

93stratosfishnski said:


> you havent fished the spillway much..lol its a challenge unless youre throwing a texas rigged worm with 50lb braid


...i"ll second that ..i fished it a couple times... its a nice place to fish actually..quite a few snags..I caught a few nice walleye and a small muskie of all things!...i wish there were some way to transport those musky back up to the lake from the spillway..i wanted to but thought it woulda died after carrying it that far so i just put it back in the spillway


----------



## zack pahl

Mr. A said:


> Wife getting crabby cause she "thought" there was an off season to my fishing habit (her words). I nicely explained that people don't give up Alcohol, crack, heroin, and meth because it gets cold!
> 
> I've got to be home around noon (depending on the bite) so I'm shooting for my first cast about 8am.... If you want to make it out let me know what you drive and I'll keep an eye out. If you happen to stop by just look for the blue backpack!
> 
> A
> 
> My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


"I've got to be home around noon (depending on the bite)" <----hahaha I don't know how many times I've been faced with that decision... The wifey expects you home any minute, but maybe, JUST maybe that lunker will strike within the next 5-10 casts. I've gotten into trouble on more than one occasion!


----------



## craig

I watched a guy a few years back take a pvc pipe around 8 to ten inches round and with screw on caps taken muskie back up to main lake, pretty ingenius contaption, I would assume it worked, he would fill it with water and a muskie, cap it and drive it up. So it can be done.


----------



## jlami

craig said:


> I watched a guy a few years back take a pvc pipe around 8 to ten inches round and with screw on caps taken muskie back up to main lake, pretty ingenius contaption, I would assume it worked, he would fill it with water and a muskie, cap it and drive it up. So it can be done.


That is cool... Wish more would do it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zack pahl

craig said:


> I watched a guy a few years back take a pvc pipe around 8 to ten inches round and with screw on caps taken muskie back up to main lake, pretty ingenius contaption, I would assume it worked, he would fill it with water and a muskie, cap it and drive it up. So it can be done.


Although I agree that it is probably the right thing to do, I'm pretty certain it is illegal to do so. You cannot transport fish from one body of water to another.. I can't say for sure, but I assume they consider the spillways and the lakes 2 different bodies.. Anyone know the answer for sure? Curious..


----------



## fishinnick

Alum CREEK and Alum LAKE. Last time I checked a creek isn't a lake and a lake isn't a creek lol. So therefore they're different bodies of water. 

I do agree it would be a good thing to do(if it was legal).

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter

fishinnick said:


> Alum CREEK and Alum LAKE. Last time I checked a creek isn't a lake and a lake isn't a creek lol. So therefore they're different bodies of water.
> 
> I do agree it would be a good thing to do(if it was legal).
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It is legal and has been done on numerous occasions. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172

same body of water....if the dam wasn't there it would be the creek i use to fish before the dam was built  ....the lake is like a puddle or large pool in the river....... river in river out...that is a continuous flow of the same river water

now you couldn't take them to Hoover..... that is a different body of water


----------



## jshbuckeye

deleted message did not pertain to thread


----------



## zack pahl

ironman172 said:


> same body of water....if the dam wasn't there it would be the creek i use to fish before the dam was built  ....the lake is like a puddle or large pool in the river....... river in river out...that is a continuous flow of the same river water
> 
> now you couldn't take them to Hoover..... that is a different body of water


So If I caught a Muskie down off of 104 in the southend out of Alum, I could then drive it 30 mins up to the lake and release it?


----------



## zack pahl

So does that also mean that I could catch a Saugeye in Deer Creek Lake, then drop it into Madison Lake? River in river out, right?


----------



## Mushijobah

zack pahl said:


> So does that also mean that I could catch a Saugeye in Deer Creek Lake, then drop it into Madison Lake? River in river out, right?


Why are you asking OGF for legal advice?


----------



## fishinnick

Yeah I know technically it is the same body of water, but I don't think the ODNR would view it as such. I'm not 100% sure on the legality though.

Not sure if anyone's familiar with the NE part of the state, but it's like catching a fish in the Mahoning River down low near the PA border and putting it in Berlin Reservoir which is way up closer to the headwaters of the river.


----------



## zack pahl

Mushijobah said:


> Why are you asking OGF for legal advice?


Legal advice?? What? How is making an example asking for legal advice?


----------



## claytonhaske

He's only talking about moving it a couple hundred feet.


----------



## OnTheFly

So did anyone actually fish it? haha


----------



## Mushijobah

zack pahl said:


> Legal advice?? What? How is making an example asking for legal advice?


Well you asked if you were allowed to transport fish from one body of water to another. You might be better off asking ODNR.


----------



## claytonhaske

OnTheFly said:


> So did anyone actually fish it? haha


I did, Saturday. Didn't catch anything, but the water did look good!


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I just got back from the spillway. Water was real clear tried jigs only with no takers. Dang guides on my rod were freezing real bad.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ironman172 said:


> same body of water....if the dam wasn't there it would be the creek i use to fish before the dam was built  ....the lake is like a puddle or large pool in the river....... river in river out...that is a continuous flow of the same river water
> 
> now you couldn't take them to Hoover..... that is a different body of water


So right,though I wish that was thought of before not putting a size limit below that concrete barrier on the eyes, but haveing a limit just above it....
LOL oh well thats another discusion....


----------



## Mr. A

I went on Saturday morning like I stated. Water was about 6" to 8" from the walkway. Water was moving to fast for me to catch much with a bobber. Threw a few lures just to see but didn't have any takers.

On a side note I remembered way to late why I don't wear steel toed boots in the cold. Dang toes were numb for a half hour after I got home then burned like last nights burrito for an hour after that!

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## st.slippy

As far as returning fish to the reservoir, they have done it with the muskies from there, but I would contact the dnr and ask. Just a simple phone call or email will answer your question.


----------



## percidaeben

Just Do It Man!! (Percidaeben is not responsible for any fines imposed on the Muskie rescuerer)


----------



## 9Left

craig said:


> I watched a guy a few years back take a pvc pipe around 8 to ten inches round and with screw on caps taken muskie back up to main lake, pretty ingenius contaption, I would assume it worked, he would fill it with water and a muskie, cap it and drive it up. So it can be done.


that is a good idea... and im all about helping the fish out...but the chances of me toting around a five foot piece of PVC thats 8" around are pretty slim! lol!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Just let those dadgum Muskie swim downstream as FAR as possible from alum please


----------



## Fishfinaddict

I was told by a ranger it was illegal to take any fish from the spillway and put it back in the reservoir. there were people who have done it before but had special permission from the dnr to do so. And that was more than likely last year when there were massive amounts of fish stuck in the spillway.. Without proper baitfish to substantiate the game fish resulting in stress and starvation. Although some people may think they are doing the right thing but there is no way to ensure the fish will be released unphased from within the PVC pipe. The ranger said after the relocation process last year, many musky were found dead along the banks. Either way the fish is in trouble but at some point we have to ask ourselves how much help is too much?


----------



## Mushijobah

Also, let the muskies go downstream. The lower Scioto, lower Big Walnut and parts of lower Alum Creek are becoming quite the sleeper muskie fisheries.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mushijobah said:


> Also, let the muskies go downstream. The lower Scioto, lower Big Walnut and parts of lower Alum Creek are becoming quite the sleeper muskie fisheries.


I agree let them them get washed down my way


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fishfinaddict said:


> I was told by a ranger it was illegal to take any fish from the spillway and put it back in the reservoir. there were people who have done it before but had special permission from the dnr to do so. And that was more than likely last year when there were massive amounts of fish stuck in the spillway.. Without proper baitfish to substantiate the game fish resulting in stress and starvation. Although some people may think they are doing the right thing but there is no way to ensure the fish will be released unphased from within the PVC pipe. The ranger said after the relocation process last year, many musky were found dead along the banks. Either way the fish is in trouble but at some point we have to ask ourselves how much help is too much?


Was amazing how many muskies were down there!! you could walk up on the top on a sunny day and see 40-60,or even more at times, 25-35 inch fish just cruising around in the hole.. Some even trying to jump up the little trickle of water they keep comeing out of the dam every ten minutes or so, was a sad and cool site all in one.


----------



## Lazy 8

I remember reading one time in the pamplet they give you when you buy your fishing license that it is illegal to transport fish from one body of water to another. They are prolly afraid of invasive species. I know a Muskie is a Muskie but I'm just saying...

But then again....what do I know?


----------



## webby

Fished the spillway this afternoon from 11 to 2. Not much luck. Did have a muskie on for about 10 seconds and then jumped out of the water and ran off with my last sunrise big joshy swimbait. It was fun for 10 seconds though!


----------



## Fishfinaddict

Thinking about heading over and seeing how everything is looking.. Anyone up there fishing or thinking about going?


----------



## geoffoquinn

I got one about 15 or 16 there tonight. No one else seemed to have any luck. I went twice. The first time I went I took the dog and after my second cast he was shivering so I had to drop him off a the baby sitter (mom and dads house) and come back. I caught this guy after about 2 hours of throwing the tackle box at them at around 5pm. I posted the spot, I posted the time but, I will not post what I caught him on. I'm not sorry.


----------



## webby

Nice catch Geoff. Don't blame ya for not givin up your secret weapon. Good to see a christmas eye. I should have had a christmas muskie. Didn't have my drag set loose enough!


----------



## Texican

Well me and my son in law are going to try it tomorrow afternoon hope there biting 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brian.Smith

I have always liked walking over the hill and fishing the deeper water.


----------



## percidaeben

Hey keep that quite Smith. How you can go to the other side and catch fish using a Carolina rigged floating jig and catch fish.


----------



## Texican

Me and my son in law fished for a couple of hours got a few bites he had a muskie follow his crank bait up to the bank but it was a little chilli but not to bad didn't see anything get cought there was about 6 to 8 guys trying hope someone cought something maybe try again tomorrow 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brian.Smith

percidaeben I like the carolina rig on the other side so smooth when reeling you feel that hit WHAm set the hook hard.


----------



## Texican

I mite try that don't know how long of a leader you are using to fish with I never had much luck fishing in the winter but its not from lack of effort I like to fish or hunt anytime I her a chance I been trying to figure out these saugeye for the longest and maybe one day I will but its just like anything you fish or hunt for just when you think you got it figured out you realize you still have a lot to learn I guess that's why I keep going 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## percidaeben

Texican,I like mine 6-8" and don't confine yourself to the dam. I really like the marina this time of year. Sometimes use 2 poles. Work one moderate the other slow. Won't happen every time but you can have good days out there.


----------



## Texican

Percidseben I haven't been up there to see how the water looks but definitely worth a try fished there back in the summer and did ok maybe I'll try it sometime this week and thanks for all the info greatly appreciated 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davefishfrey

fished the spillway sunday for 2 hours before the Browns game , nothing.


----------



## BigDub007

Cant say where i fished .....I did manage 10 saugeye 13-17 inches ...I was fishing a 1/8 leadhead w/ a big joshy's 2.3 in solar flare. All fish came with a real real slllooowww, reel one time let it sit and bounce a tad , let it sit , bounce it a tad. On the bounce just enough to make the tail move nothing more .....Also tried every color , solar flare was the winner...Could not buy a bite on chart or slush or lime ......Also caught fish on a 3 inch chart twister w 1/8 oz jig. same way...I really hope this helps good luck to all and have a happy new year ....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BigDub007 said:


> Cant say where i fished .....I did manage 10 saugeye 13-17 inches ...I was fishing a 1/8 leadhead w/ a big joshy's 2.3 in solar flare. All fish came with a real real slllooowww, reel one time let it sit and bounce a tad , let it sit , bounce it a tad. On the bounce just enough to make the tail move nothing more .....Also tried every color , solar flare was the winner...Could not buy a bite on chart or slush or lime ......Also caught fish on a 3 inch chart twister w 1/8 oz jig. same way...I really hope this helps good luck to all and have a happy new year ....


Nice to see you on here freddy(aka "internet freak")... Gotta love those joshy's eh! U hooked now? wifeys got my phone,said you called? Ill hit you up tomarrow morning..... U fish it today????


----------



## percidaeben

That's nice going Bigdub. Wanted to go but some one ran me off the road and bent my rear axle. Ill be at the junkyard on weds.


----------



## BigDub007

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice to see you on here freddy(aka "internet freak")... Gotta love those joshy's eh! U hooked now? wifeys got my phone,said you called? Ill hit you up tomarrow morning..... U fish it today????


I belive that is " internet clown" and thats mr. to you .....tried same spot with simular results caught 8 saugeye between 14-18 inches...They would not take the solar flare big joshy ......all they wanted was a glow in the dark jig with a 3 in chart twister tipped with minnie....I would do 1-2 cranks let it sit and bounce it ....fishing was alot faster then last outing....Ohhhh yea i had a fish ohio come unhooked spit it back at me ........Missed some solid fish ......Also bite was best 20 mins before dark after dark they shut down compleatley


----------



## Texican

Heading out to fish tomorrow afternoon hope they are biting and hope everything hasn't froze up yet 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## debard

I'm bored & looking to hit up the Alum spillway today. Only in Columbus for a little bit so I didn't bring most of my tackle with me. Is it moving too fast to use live bait under a bobber?


----------



## Texican

Last time I was there they had closed the the dam no water running so you should be able to fish that way 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

